

Actions - Workflows for Your RSS Feeds - benubois
http://blog.feedbin.me/2013/11/06/actions-workflows-for-your-rss-feeds/

======
davidmat
This is really neat! Congratulations to Ben for another great feature.

I don't know if it's coincidence, or maybe personal bias, but since going Open
Source the pace of improvements to Feedbin has really picked up.

I subscribe to a metric ton of travel-hacking blogs, gathering all the
discounts, promotions,... and now I can finally filter out all the loyalty
programs I don't use. Super handy.

